
BlockChain vs. Event-Driven Architecture - pieter_mj
https://www.smalsresearch.be/blockchain-vs-event-driven-architecture/
======
Miky
Next in this series:

\- Deep Learning vs. RESTful APIs

\- MRI scans vs. the sport of soccer

\- Listening to music vs. Earth, the planet

------
eterm
By this point I'm _convinced_ there are bots which auto-upvote anything
blockchain related. I'm not sure how else to explain how this is so high with
so few comments.

------
s17n
[https://www.google.com/search?q=what+the+fuck+did+I+just+rea...](https://www.google.com/search?q=what+the+fuck+did+I+just+read&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjRyfPogt3WAhWJjFQKHVH4BDIQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=722)

~~~
zaptheimpaler
>In any case, these two technologies are both very important evolutions, but
they are dwarfed in usefulness and transformation potential by another:
Application Programming Interfaces. APIs increasingly form the basis of any
good digital platform.....

Good lord. APIs are now transformative! SOAP/XML or REST/JSON will
revolutionize tech!!

